# [RISOLTO] Aggiornamento sistema operativo.

## Lux-68

 

Ciao a tuti,

poichè sono nuovo di questa distro volevo chiedervi dopo quanto effettuate un aggiormento completo del SO.

Quindi ogni quanto ricompilate il tutto.

Quale procedura è meglio utilizzare per non ritrovarsi con le dipendenze mancanti e dover reinstallare i pacchetti che 

il sistema automaticamente elimina? 

Oppure è meglio seguire un'altra strada?

Io utilizzo i passaggi:

```

Sincronizzare i sorgenti

# emerge --sync

\item Aggiornare \textbf{portage}

# emerge --update portage

Controllare le dipendenze con

# revdep-rebuild

Effettuare l'aggiornamento del sistema 

# emerge --uavDN world

```

Sono corretti?

Grazie a tutti in anticipo.

Luciano.

----------

## ago

 *Lux-68 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tuti, poichè sono nuovo di questa distro volevo chiedervi dopo quanto effettuate un aggiormento completo del SO.

 

Siccome sono praticamente il solo che stabilizzo, personalmente in base alle stabilizzazioni fatte decido di aggiornare.

 *Lux-68 wrote:*   

> Quindi ogni quanto ricompilate il tutto.

 

Ad aggiornamenti di toolchain di solito ricompilo il world

 *Lux-68 wrote:*   

> Quale procedura è meglio utilizzare per non ritrovarsi con le dipendenze mancanti e dover reinstallare i pacchetti che il sistema automaticamente elimina?

 

Personalmente:

```
eix-sync ; emerge -DuNq world ; revdep-rebuild -q
```

----------

## bandreabis

Solitamente (così scopro se faccio bene o male):

```
eix-sync && emerge -uDNva world --with-bdeps=y
```

a volte aggiungo anche

```
revdep-rebuild -i -- -a
```

e

```
emerge --depclean -a
```

----------

## djinnZ

 */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --quiet-build=y"

 

```
emerge -q --sync ; layman -S ; eix-update ; emerge -aDNuv --keep-going y @world ; emerge @preserved-rebuild ; emerge --depclean -a ; revdep-rebuild -i -- -av --keep-going y
```

quasi quotidianamente se ho tempo e mi gira, altrimenti... quando capita.

Capita anche che lasci a metà per giorni se è per questo.

Ogni tanto lancio anche un python-updater che male non fa.

sarebbe bello avere un'alternativa a quel -q per il sync ma sembra che nonostante tutto non si riesce a fare meno di farsi sfottere dai debian...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

NB: compilo in ram su un pc che non fa altro che questo ed il classico SMB+cups+deluge+JD sempre attivi, quindi non è che mi costi più di tanto.

----------

## doom555

Io uso semplicemente eix-sync, a mio parere dovrebbe rimpiazzare perfettamente

```
emerge -q --sync ; layman -S ; eix-update
```

Poi adesso vedo, anche se non l'ho mai utilizzata, la presenza dell'opzione -q.

----------

## djinnZ

eix-sync ti dice cosa è stato aggiornato ma ti sbatte nella cache di kconsole tutti gli inutili log dell'rsync, emerge -q te li risparmia.

per layman mi sono scordato il -Q 2 (almeno mi evita il grosso delle schifezze).

Continuo a non capire l'utilità di avere i log sparati in console ma tant'è.

Per la compilazione hanno messo quell'utilissima quiet-build ma per il sync si continua a farsi sfottere.

----------

## sabayonino

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> eix-sync ti dice cosa è stato aggiornato ma ti sbatte nella cache di kconsole tutti gli inutili log dell'rsync, emerge -q te li risparmia.
> 
> per layman mi sono scordato il -Q 2 (almeno mi evita il grosso delle schifezze).
> 
> Continuo a non capire l'utilità di avere i log sparati in console ma tant'è.
> ...

 

```
# eix-sync -q
```

 fa lo stesso

dal man di eix

```
    

OPTIONS

   Common options

       These options are common to eix, eix-diff, and eix-update

    -q, --quiet   (toggle)

              Produce no output on stdout.  For eix you can decrease execution time by combining this (depending on your needs) with either --brief  or

              --brief2 and by setting COUNT_ONLY_PRINTED=false.  See also NOFOUND_STATUS and MOREFOUND_STATUS[/quote]

```

idem per eix-sync (rimuovi /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk e rifai un eix-sync)

tornando IT : quando aggiorno ?

quandio ne ho voglia , spulciando i change-logs e le news se gli aggiornamenti riguardano pacchetti importanti o che mi interessano

Vedere opzioni di 

```
# eselect news 
```

Change Log

```
# emerge <nome-pacchetto> -pl
```

Vedere man portage

```
--changelog (-l)

              Use this in conjunction with the --pretend option.  This will show the ChangeLog entries for all the packages that will be upgraded.
```

Oltre a seguire i vari suggerimenti offerti da portage durante l'upgrade.

ACCEPT_KEYWORD="amd64" (con qualche pacchetto ~amd64)

```
# eix-sync &&v emerge -uDNa system --keep-going  && emerge -uDNa world --keep-going && revdep-rebuild
```

di tanto in tanto

```
# emerge --depclean -a
```

 (controllando cosa vuole rimuovere) e poi altro revdep-rebuild

l'installazione sul pc principale ho perso il conto da quanto ce l'ho (forse 2008 o 2009) . mai reinstallato (solo ripristino backup per cambio HDD e/o partizionamento)

 :Twisted Evil:   Gentoo Rulez

----------

